# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Irgendwie achten wir da gar nicht drauf...

## Enrico

...aber mir ist schon länger aufgefallen, das Thais sowas immer merken und sofort bei Facebook eine Welle schlägt. Heute ist zum Beispiel der: 

*11.12.13*
 ::

----------


## schiene

...und nun  :: 
gibt's an diesem Tag Geschenke??
Wenn nicht ein Tag wie jeder andere..... ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn man weiss wie die Thais ticken 
kann man sie schnell mit so einem Scheiss fangen  ::

----------


## rampo

Heute Freitag der 13 Intressiert keinen Thai , aber in DACH .

Und vieleich laeuft einen noch eine Schwarze Katze uebern Weg , eine mit 4 Haxn .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, Katze mit 4 Haxen ist doch fad, besser eine mit Sex-Haxen.

----------

